# Axiogame has not delivered my SX Pro after 15 days



## HyperMaximus (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have an issue: I have ordered a SX Pro (China Post Shipping) from Axiogame 15 days ago and they have not replied to any of the emails I sent them or sent me any updates on my order. I also did not create an account when I placed my order, so I cannot track it through the Axiogame website. Several users on both Reddit and here have said that the average time for Axiogame to ship an order is 15 days, so I think this is not normal for them. Also unusual is the fact that my order was processed in around 2 days while other users have reported their orders being processed in upwards of 1 week. Can anyone please help me with what is going on? Thanks!


----------

